# pores in the block, what oil to use?



## lsstefan (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello.
I own a Skoda with CCZA engine(Golf 6 GTI). I bought it with a 2 cm part of the block missing right next to the timing chain case. I took the engine out, went to an aerospace factory and they welded a piece of cast iron there. It all held up very well for 60k km. Now I'm starting to add more and more oil (1 liter / 4000 km) and I can see the weld being wet from oil leakage.
I do plan to replace the block and go forged in the very near future, but until then I'm wondering what to do.
Somebody recommended to use a higher viscosity oil instead of 5w30, like 10w50, considering the engine has some wear and I have those pores. If that works and I can get to let's say 1 liter / 6000 km it's still an improvement until I source all the parts I need to replace the block.
What do you recommend? 
Thanks


----------

